# I need to lose weight.



## Verient (Jun 21, 2009)

I've put on a lot of weight recently. I used to ride a lot so I guess that kept it all off. I have loads of fat on my stomach and thighs. I have my prom in a few weeks and want to tone up a little. Best ways to lose weight and keep it off??
xx


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2009)

*sigh*
Eat well.
Exercise more.
Don't drink cokes.
Pick up some weights and lift them.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL.. exactly its not hard.. just eat well and exercise.  If you need more help on foods and exercise the internet is a great resource.  There are meal plans available and exercise routines.  Youtube has a lot of aerobic routines you can follow.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2009)

stumptuous.com


"tone" isn't a word most reliable exercise sources will use.  Try not to think of it as 'getting fit for prom', but more like 'making healthy decisions to improve your quality of life and overall wellbeing for the rest of your life'.


----------



## janieboo (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*sigh*
Eat well.
Exercise more.
Don't drink cokes.
Pick up some weights and lift them._

 
Yikes.

Spoken by someone who has clearly never had true issues with their weight.

And condescending to boot.

OP: I've found food diaries to be quite helpful.  It can be a very helpful tool in illustrating not only what you are eating wrong, but highlighting WHY you are eating in the first place. Did you have that cookie because you were bored? Find things to keep yourself busy, like going for a walk or reading. Were you tired? Go to bed earlier. Emotional? Call a friend. Sometimes, the info is right there in front of us, you just need to take heed.

And yes, exercising more and eating less works, but if it were that simple, the weight loss industry would not be the multi-million dollar venture it is today.

The most important piece of advice I can give you is not to beat yourself up if you "fall off the wagon". An "all or nothing" attitude can be the downfall to any healthy-living plan.

Good luck, hon.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 23, 2009)

^I think she mentioned she did lose weight before.

Anyway, the way to lose weight is quite simple but actually following that advice is less simple. Stay accountable and don't use excuses to keep you away from your goal. You should be your own best support system and push yourself hard to get where you want to be. Do a variety of exercises including resistance every second day and cardio most days and stick to a sensible eating plan eating mostly clean foods and you will lose weight.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2009)

I've lost quite a bit of weight, redistributed it, changed it around, and made lifestyle changes. 
There are countless threads on this site about this subject...people wanting to 'tone up' and 'lose some flab' on 'thighs arms and around the middle' and the advice is always the same.  Work at losing it via dietary changes increase in exercise.  Don't be afraid of free weights. Movement.

Threads like this  make my head hurt because, generally speaking, the OP doesn't want to really get sweaty and dirty and lift and push, the OP wants a magic bullet that's going to solve everything while not really being too much work or effort. I can't, and no one else can, provide anything of the sort.  =/


----------



## amyzon (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janieboo* 

 
_Yikes.

Spoken by someone who has clearly never had true issues with their weight.

And condescending to boot.

And yes, exercising more and eating less works, but if it were that simple, the weight loss industry would not be the multi-million dollar venture it is today.

The most important piece of advice I can give you is not to beat yourself up if you "fall off the wagon". An "all or nothing" attitude can be the downfall to any healthy-living plan.

Good luck, hon._

 
I don't think she was being condescending; just honest.  I have had issues with my weight for years, including food addiction, and have finally reached my "happy place," but it never comes easy... And to the OP, the tone of your original post... for example, "I have my prom in a few weeks and want to tone up a little," is one that indicates you're looking for some kind of quick fix.  Seriously, there is no way you're going to magically lose lots of weight, or "tone up" (which can't happen until you do) as you put it, before your prom.  You have to look beyond that and set realistic goals.  That's the advice I would give to you, and also, plain and simple...

Eat less, move more!


----------

